# Multi Bibiliotheques



## Nogard2005 (28 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour TLM,

Voici ma question, je cherche a savoir si il est possible de pouvoir utiliser plusieurs apple TV en n'utilisant qu'il seul ordinateur et qu'une seule bibliotheque. 
Je m'explique j'ai un seul Ordinateur avec iTunes jusque la normal
Dans le salon un AppleTV avec un acces a la bibliotheque de iTunes. Je voudrais mettre un autre appleTV dans la chambre de la fille mais qu'elle ne puisse pas avoir acces a tous les films dispo dans la bibliotheque. Que dois-je faire ?


----------



## Nogard2005 (29 Novembre 2011)

Personne pour me dire si il y a une solution ou pas ?


----------



## aurique (30 Novembre 2011)

Tu veux rattacher 2 AppleTV différentes a une seule bibliothèques iTunes ?? 

Si cest ça, tu peux le faire sans problème ( j'ai ça à la maison) mais par contre , je vois pas comment paramétrer des accès différents  pour les 2 joujous ... a moins de connecter chacune sur une bibliothèque spécifique ( en gros 2 macs ).


----------



## Nogard2005 (1 Décembre 2011)

Oky je vais chercher une solution.
Sais tu si il est possible de proteger l'acces a certain films de la bibliotheque par un mot de passe ?


----------



## ubusky (1 Décembre 2011)

cela risque peut-être de t'aider :

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1589?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------

